# BSOD "multiple IRP complete requests"



## ender245 (Apr 21, 2011)

I recently got back from a trip. Upon starting up my computer, I encountered a "MULTIPLE_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS" BSOD. The tech info that it gives seems to vary with each blue screen:

STOP: 0x00000044 (0xFFFFFA800A544930, 0x0000000000000E7A, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

STOP: 0x00000044 (0xFFFFFA8000AD1E4E, 0x0000000000000E7A, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

STOP: 0x00000044 (0xFFFFF8800C43E690, 0x0000000000000E7A, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

STOP: 0x00000044 (0xFFFFFA8009BC83D0, 0x0000000000000E7A, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

STOP: 0x00000044 (0xFFFFFA8009FF8060, 0x0000000000000E7A, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

The problem persists at every startup, whether in safemode or not. It always occurs at the login screen. As soon as I enter my password and log into my account, the BSOD kicks in. Happens on all other accounts as well. I can sit at the login screen for hours without a problem, it's only when I log in that the error occurs. My wife also says that she was attempting to scan a document while I was gone when the error began.

I'm running Vista on a 2-year old desktop. I've never had to re-install the OS and until now, never had a blue screen.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

ender245 said:


> I've never had to re-install the OS and until now, never had a blue screen.


Does that mean you reinstalled Vista already? If so, before or after the blue screen? Try disconnecting all USB devices then boot to safe mode.


----------



## ender245 (Apr 21, 2011)

The only thing I havn't tried yet is reinstall Vista, but that's only because I seem to have lost my Vista disk. I've tried disconnecting everything attached to no effect. And booting to safe mode still gives the error.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Power on the computer and tap the F8 key once per second. When you get to the menu of white text on a black background, tell me if you have an entry called System Recovery (or similar). From the list, select Last Known Good Configuration, press enter and see if it boots.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

That stop error is caused by a device driver and without looking at the memory dumps I can't tell you what it is.

You can try disabling driver verification (it is also in the advanced boot menu (F8)) and see if you can get into windows.


----------



## ender245 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tried both last known good and disable verification options, no change.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ender, go back to the F8 boot menu and see if you have a menu item called System Recovery. If so, boot up to it and select Startup Repair once inside and see if Windows can automatically repair the startup problem. If that doesn't work, boot back to System Recovery and post back. I'll give you something else to try.


----------



## ender245 (Apr 21, 2011)

The only thing close to that in that menu was a "directory services restore" option. Tried that, no change.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ender, unless you can find/borrow a Windows Vista DVD, there isn't a lot I can do from here to help you repair the problem. If you can get a Vista disc, it must be a 32 bit version if that's what you have, or a 64 bit disc if your computer has the 64 bit version installed. 

There are additional methods I could use to try and fix your problem if I was there, but I have a lot of other utilities available. At this point, you either need a Vista disc or you could call a technician. There might be a couple other long shots, but I'll have to get back to you.


----------



## ender245 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll try to get my hands on one. When I do, what can I do to find what driver is causing the problems?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you get a Vista DVD, put it in your drive and boot up to it. If your DVD drive is not selected as the first boot device, you'll have to change that option in your BIOS setup: Power the computer on and look for instructions that say Press F2, Delete or some other key to enter Setup. Once in Setup, look for Boot order, select your DVD as the first device, H.D. second.

Boot to the DVD and take a look at this page. Scroll down to *Recovery Console and System Restore from Windows 7/Vista boot DVD*.

First, try selecting *Startup Repair*. Follow the prompts and see if you can get into Windows. 

If not, boot back to the Recovery Options menu then select *System Restore*. Follow the instructions for System Restore on the web page. I'd suggest restoring back to a Restore Point just prior to your wife's problem.

Disregard the Repair Boot Process on that web page.


----------

